# Hourly Rate-Feel free to stay anonymous



## Rich Wozny (Aug 18, 2005)

Union painters in Chicago District Council #14, make $34.40 per hour on the check, total per hour with pension and health, over $46.00 per hour...


----------



## Gordo (Feb 21, 2006)

How much are the union fees?

IMO, I couldn't work for the union because I wouldn't feel productive.

Note: thats a pretty good wage.


----------



## Brushslingers (Jul 28, 2006)

Depends on your status, or at least it used to.. you are classified just like other union trade workers, journeyman, master...etc. I think I paid something like 42 a week in dues. Biggest problem I had with it is you have this job... and it ends.... could be 5 weeks until the next call.


----------



## Terrence (Jul 6, 2006)

I think what I learned from this poll is more of who lives in what areas of the country based on what they are able to charge (or for me, should I say what I "have to" charge to pay my mortgage). It is revealing, but ironic that I am currently very tight in the wallet. 

I've thought about marketing myself in Manhattan, but that means 18 miles, 45 minutes, the Holland tunnel, $6 tolls, $24/day parking, and waking up earlier/coming home later... Not to mention the stupid Craigslist tirekickers that open the door with printouts of ads of those $99 a room guys...

Well, I'm complaining I guess, but I'm not really hurting. Just planning my finances very carefully (N.NJ property taxes are brutal). This is just my frustration talking here. Ignore me.

Oh [email protected], lemme go sleep it off... G'night gentlemen, and ladies.


----------



## DeanV (Feb 20, 2006)

Here the $99/room guys are $97/room (10x10 with owner providing the paint). It must be some guy skims off the top and sends out the hacks


----------



## Richard (May 21, 2006)

Terrence said:


> I think what I learned from this poll is more of who lives in what areas of the country based on what they are able to charge (or for me, should I say what I "have to" charge to pay my mortgage). It is revealing, but ironic that I am currently very tight in the wallet.
> 
> I've thought about marketing myself in Manhattan, but that means 18 miles, 45 minutes, the Holland tunnel, $6 tolls, $24/day parking, and waking up earlier/coming home later... Not to mention the stupid Craigslist tirekickers that open the door with printouts of ads of those $99 a room guys...
> 
> ...


*This poll has taught me more than I thought it would.* I'm happy I started it...thing is~

I know for a fact that guys around here (the big guys w/ 5 vans and 3 trucks) charge over $50 per guy. More overhead=higher rates. This mixed with personal desire to make more money and how long a company has been around are what I'm seeing. 

The advantage that the _big guys_ have I suppose is being able to say, "I will have 5 guys working on your house, it will be done in 1 week..." as opposed to_ me_ saying, "I will be working on your house, I'm thinking about 3 weeks".

I guess it all depends on whether they want to pay less and have it take more time or pay more and get it done faster.

I'm finding that the southern states are charging more~I could be wrong, but it would make sense. Work all year round inside or out would make someone more consistant and able to focus more on working and less on giving people breaks(ie-the winter months up north) just to get work.

I wanted to thank you guys for helping me out...with this post and with others. I finally got a real _good _list of my overhead written down. I now know per day exactly what to charge for overhead. It was more guesswork before....(dont yell at me Benn:laughing: )


----------



## Rich Wozny (Aug 18, 2005)

Gordo said:


> How much are the union fees?
> 
> IMO, I couldn't work for the union because I wouldn't feel productive.
> 
> Note: thats a pretty good wage.


The dues are $113.00 per quarter, and the union gets 2% of your gross...


----------



## Brushslingers (Jul 28, 2006)

Paintguy26 said:


> * It was more guesswork before....(dont yell at me Benn:laughing: )*


*

Heh, I hope it doesn't seem like i'm yelling at people for pricing per day.. I just don't get it. KISS, keep it simple stupid... you have to measure for square feet to get paint quanities anyway... why bother with doing both? If you work half a day do you say ok, 300 here 300 there? It just seems... well, lots of work to me.  BUT, some people here seem to make it work for em... great! Until I understand it I will still say WTF? But i'm not yelling at noone. *


----------



## Terrence (Jul 6, 2006)

*takes defensive posture*

Paintguy26,
I was addressing the fact that the thread was getting derailed. I did learn a lot from it also, and I am also glad you started it.

--
ALSO:


> "I will be working on your house, I'm thinking about 3 weeks".


Let's say you charged this customer/client (I call them clients) $4500 for the job (assuming it is interior OR exterior not both). That is only $69,333 for the year GROSS (with no time off in the year). Now subtract overhead. Now tax it.

PS I just threw out the $4500... rates will vary...


----------



## Richard (May 21, 2006)

Terrence said:


> *takes defensive posture*
> 
> Paintguy26,
> I was addressing the fact that the thread was getting derailed. I did learn a lot from it also, and I am also glad you started it.
> ...


I'm missing your point here. Where did you get the 4500 from and the 69K?


----------



## George Z (Dec 23, 2004)

Paintguy26 said:


> *This poll has taught me more than I thought it would.* I'm happy I started it...thing is~
> 
> I know for a fact that guys around here (the big guys w/ 5 vans and 3 trucks) charge over $50 per guy. More overhead=higher rates. This mixed with personal desire to make more money and how long a company has been around are what I'm seeing.
> 
> ...


It's a myth that large companies overhead portion of the hourly is bigger
You can divide overhead expenses by 1,600 hours a year or 16,000 hours
for a company of 10 painters.


----------



## Terrence (Jul 6, 2006)

PG

I made up the $4500 number, being one of my common estimate prices, and then I came up with the other # with bad math.

Nevermind me. I'm drooling in a corner right now anyway...

(how come none of the smileys have on straight jackets??)


----------



## Richard (May 21, 2006)

It's alright Terrence...you're a funny dude, so your excused. :w00t:


----------

